# Smoked then dehydrated beef jerky



## db28472

I saw some beef eye round on sale, so got it to make some jerky.  I've made deer jerky before with found deer/pork mix and a jerky gun, but this was my first time with my smoker.  I cut two of my 2.5 lb eye rounds along the grain and did one across the grain. I used a jerky mix and cure bought at Bass pro, using mix of hickory and cracked pepper.  Rubbed down and then into fridge overnight.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014





Into my Smokin-it #2 they went.  I put 2.8 oz of mesquite chunks and set the smoker at 250 initially to get smoke going, then dropped it to 225.  I left it in there for 2 hours then pulled it out.  As I suspected, it wasn't dry enough, so I went with my plan to put it in the dehydrator .













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014






I set the dehydrator at 160, the max temp.  I checked it every hour or so and after 2.5 hours, pulled it out.  












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Jun 4, 2014





The smoke added a depth of flavor I've never had in jerky.  This is the only way I'll do it from now on.  I prefer along the grain, but my 1/4 slices were a bit thick, so next time I may semi-freeze it to allow using my electric slicer for thinner, may be 1/8 or so.  Still tastes awesome.


----------



## h22lude

Looks great.  I made my own jerky years ago (probably 7 or 8).  I used Alton Browns method by putting sliced meat on a furnace or AC filter and attaching it to a box fan to dry out.  I want to make it again so I started to research more about it.  Knowing more about cooking meat out of the danger zone and using a cure for meats that sit in the danger zone longer, I don't know if that method is really safe lol


----------



## chef willie

Nice job.....I do mine a little differently with a very spicy,hot marinade and totally in the dehydrator at 140. I, when starting out, was advised to lower the heat from the recommended dial advice. The idea is to dry the meat, not cook it. Regardless, it looks real good and I agree....thinner slices.....Willie


----------



## db28472

Thanks.  How do you slice yours?  Am I on the right track to semi freeze then use a meat slicer?  Cutting by hand just seemed hard to get very thin.  What slicing blade would you use?


----------



## smokinadam

I slice my veni rounds partially froze.  Last batch I did the whole thing in my smoker at about 200 for about 4 hours. I found a marinade off a fishing and hunting website from another user and it's the only marinade I'll use now. Has soy, pepper, brown sugar garlic onion powder and marinade it over night.  Everybody like it as long I don't lose the pepper grinder(gets spicy for some)


----------



## db28472

I saw that episode.  I agree that Alton's method doesn't seem to follow safe food temp rules.  I got a dehydrTor from Bass pro on sale that works great.  Rather noisy, so I put it in my garage. If I could make an air freshened with the smell that lingers in my garage I could retire.  I also get nervous reading some recipes that don't use cure.  The only thing I can think is that it tastes so good it never stays around long enough for that to be an issue.


----------



## brooksy

I've been making jerky for quite some time and have never used cure in it. Marinate over night into the dehydrator at 160 for about 4/5 hours and have never had any issues. Vac pack it and it keeps for a long time. Gonna try the pre smoking one time to see if it makes it any better.


----------



## rob sicc

db28472 said:


> I saw some beef eye round on sale, so got it to make some jerky. I've made deer jerky before with found deer/pork mix and a jerky gun, but this was my first time with my smoker. I cut two of my 2.5 lb eye rounds along the grain and did one across the grain. I used a jerky mix and cure bought at Bass pro, using mix of hickory and cracked pepper. Rubbed down and then into fridge overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into my Smokin-it #2 they went. I put 2.8 oz of mesquite chunks and set the smoker at 250 initially to get smoke going, then dropped it to 225. I left it in there for 2 hours then pulled it out. As I suspected, it wasn't dry enough, so I went with my plan to put it in the dehydrator .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the dehydrator at 160, the max temp. I checked it every hour or so and after 2.5 hours, pulled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ db28472
> __ Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke added a depth of flavor I've never had in jerky. This is the only way I'll do it from now on. I prefer along the grain, but my 1/4 slices were a bit thick, so next time I may semi-freeze it to allow using my electric slicer for thinner, may be 1/8 or so. Still tastes awesome.


I see from your pictures that we use the same slicer.  Do you normally have problems with the meat sticking to the grates?  I would think that since you smoked it first that probably help rpevent the sticking some.  was that the case?


----------



## db28472

I'm assuming you meant dehydrator and not slicer?  If so, then yes I did see that the meat didn't stick to the grates.  It was a big difference from my other jerky endeavors.  I think it was from the smoke, but the leanness of the meat I used may have helped too.  I usually use a jerky gun with ground venison which has added fat.  It was an easy cleanup too, since I didn't have to soak the grates.  Yet another reason to smoke before dehydrating.


----------



## rob sicc

db28472 said:


> I'm assuming you meant dehydrator and not slicer? If so, then yes I did see that the meat didn't stick to the grates. It was a big difference from my other jerky endeavors. I think it was from the smoke, but the leanness of the meat I used may have helped too. I usually use a jerky gun with ground venison which has added fat. It was an easy cleanup too, since I didn't have to soak the grates. Yet another reason to smoke before dehydrating.


Yes I did mean dehydrator.  thanks for the reply.  It made sense that the smoker hardened the outside and dried up the liquid enough so it wouldn't stick to the grates.  I think I am going to try smoking part of this batch.


----------



## chef willie

I cheat and spray the racks with a light coating of Pam, Vegelene etc. No sticking and I don't normally dry off my marinade preferring the hot & spicy juice to dry along with the meat. If you use a cure in your marinade you can jerk it at lower temps. My understanding is you want to dry the meat out....not 'cook' it at higher temps. Squib has an excellent tutorial on jerky making if you care to go and take a look with a lot of tried & true recipes he has done.......Willie


----------

